# OOOOOPS!



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

*A husband & wife are lying in bed one night & she turnes to him & asks: 
"Darling, if I died would you re-marry?" 
"No Darling, of course not!"
"Why? - don't you like being married then....?" 
"Of course I do......" 
"?" 
"Oh alright, yes I suppose I would get married again, yes...." 
"Would you live in this house?" 
"Yes - I suppose so, it's a nice house...." 
"Would you sleep with her in our bed....?" 
"Well, I guess so... it would be silly to move to a smaller bedroom..." 
"Would you replace all the pictures of me & us with pictures of you & her?" 
"Well, I guess that would be the correct thing to do, so probably, yes..." 
"Would you give her my car?" 
"I guess, it's only a couple of months old & a great car.." 
"What about my golf clubs? Would you let her use those too?" 
"No point - she's left handed....."
"?!"
"......... oh shit!" *_ _


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
H.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------

